# What is the best goat for milking purposes?



## Parsonswife (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello, I'm a new member....
I'm wanting to purchase a coupla goats for milking purposes for our home supply.
I have small children, and I don't want a "pushy" goat, I would like your input on this.
Which is the best milker and the best temperment?
:sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome!

Everyone will probaby have their favorite goat breed to suggest but I hear that lamancha goats are pretty layed back goats. Some people can't get past the "lack" of ears though.


----------



## Phoenix83 (Feb 7, 2008)

My vote is the Nubian, they are sweet, easy to keep and good sweet milk too!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I vote Nubians, but that is because they are the only dairy breed I've ever had.

In every breed you'll always have your "wild" one or "pushy" one. You could go and handle the doe before you buy her....that is what I would do if I were only looking for a family milker.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd vote Nubians as well, but like Jacque it's the only dairy breed I've owned. I sure love my Nubies though.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Of course you all know what my suggestion will be ~ MiniNubians!

They are small enough to handle yet milk about 2/3rd the amount as a full sized doe on about half the feed. They are CUTE and very friendly. Their milk is very rich and sweet. They are gentle and good with kids. Small enough to for youngsters to handle but not so small that you break your back whenever you try to lead them 

Like Jaque said, you will have your 'pushy' ones with every breed, so talk to the breeder to find one that comes from a more gentle line.

Good luck finding the perfect milkers for your family!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I vote Saanens. Most are good milkers and their milk tastes pretty good to. LaManchas are a close 2nd as for the most part they are pretty mild in temperament(at least mine are).


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Goat Spot!

I'm putting my vote in for LaManchas. They are such great goats, they are so sweet, they gives lots of milk with good butterfat(great for cheese) and their milk tastes great. Another great thing about LaManchas is that they have been bred for long consistent lactations. LaManchas do not have the lactational curves like other breeds do, their production stays pretty constant.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would have to go with saanens or lamanchas for a full sized goat. they seem to be the most laid back of all the large breeds. If you want small you may want to consider a mini something ( a full sized dairy goat crossed with a nigerian) they are good milkers and tend to be smaller. Or manye a nigerian if you have little kids. Or another breed to consider is a kinder, they are a cross between a nubian and a pygmy. they tend to be more laid back like a pygmy but are small and cute and give a lot of milk high in butterfat. They are also a dual purpose breed, meaning they make good meat goats as well. Which you may find out that you like a lot. And you can sell your little boy kids for meat. 
by the way welccome to the group and the world of goats!
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I say Nigerians =) She have tht highest butterfat, they are very easy to handle and cute cute cute! You want to make sure you go with good milk lines too. Another good think about Nigis is they are generally easy to sell as lost of people love them for pets.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Not a nubian. I have had goats of many breeds in my time, and the nubians are sweet and needy, and a little on the stupid side. I know many floks just love them, but not I. I mean no offense! Have you ever tried to back up a nubian? They are like sheep and can't figure it out. Yes, I am not just talking a few dumb ones, I have worked with many. 
Saanens are calm and easy. can be considered boring, they are so easy. 
Lamanchas are intelegent and sweet, my fav. But some will have opinions of their own.
Alpines can really have a mind of their own, a lot of fun.
Togs, I have lettle experience with, but have thier milk can have a much different flavor.
Oberhalsi, I have little experience with but have heard great things.
Who cares about breed, get one that you like the temperment of. (not just the looks.)
THT


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is my 2 cents. My very first goat was a saanen and I loved her dearly but she was a pet when I was growing up. I purchased 2 nubians as that was the main breed in my area. I love their look but they were too LOUD! I then purchased my first alpine. They are very dominant breed and pushed my nubians around. I have had nigerians which I loved dearly but the bloodlines I had were also LOUD. LaMancha's and saanens appear to be a very quiet and mellow breed and I would probably choose one those breeds.
Sue


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Let me add my welcome and say first I do not raise dairy goats, so these other folks know their stuff and I won't even pretend to know 1/100th what they do about dairy goats. I have a Nigerian Dwarf (don't ask why with a herd of Kikos, cause that's a loooooong story!) and love her, but do not milk her, she is a pet. I have a friend with an Oberhaslie herd and 2 of her girls stayed here for 2 months and I fell in love with them. I liked their "in between" size and they were the sweetest things on 4 feet! But, that may have just been their particular dispostion. This friend has had LaMaches, Nubes, and Obies and is now only raising Obies, as she liked them the best, for what it's worth!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I do agree on the fact that most oberhaslis are pretty mild tempered and pretty enjoyable to be around. I have mini oberhaslis and they to are pretty mello.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I love my Nubians, I have to disagree with jBlaze completely. My Nubians are INCREDIBLY smart and will do almost anything I ask them too, and I have them in with SHEEP! :roll: And you can get a nice even tempered, quiet one fairly easily. I've only had them since May though.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

jBlaze said:


> Not a nubian. I have had goats of many breeds in my time, and the nubians are sweet and needy, and a little on the stupid side. I know many floks just love them, but not I. I mean no offense! Have you ever tried to back up a nubian? They are like sheep and can't figure it out. Yes, I am not just talking a few dumb ones, I have worked with many.


The Nubians in general tend to be less smart than some of the other breeds. The Nigerians are WAY TOOOOO SMART! They seem to be able to get out of anything. This is why I like the MiniNubians so much - They are just as cute as the Nubians (if not more), but are not as stupid as the Nubians and not too smart like the Nigerians. They are the perfect cross between the two breeds. You get the best of both worlds with the MiniNubian!

They have super high butterfat as well.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im going to have to agree about the nubians, though i have met some nice nubians they tend to be loud and not as smart as some of the other breeds. If you're looking for a dairy goat that produces two or more gallo9ns a day i would say go with the saanen. They are very mellow laid back and easy to handle. Lamanchas would be my second choice. Alpines tend to be curious and get into everything they can be pushy too. 
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am sorry, but my Nubians are not dumb. They can be a little slow sometimes, but once they get the hang of whatever you are teaching them they are fine. I had a doe named Lady and she would look for things to do to get in trouble and I am not kidding! We cleaned off my Dad's work bench one time and she noticed that and would jump up there everytime she saw the chance! And would look at me like "Ha! Whatcha gonna do now?!" She was a coming yearling at the time. My Nubians can be loud, but only when it comes to feeding time.

The Saanens I've seen are not laid back...we bred a couple Nubian does to a Saanen buck and those kids were so pushy! LaMancha's can be just as noisy as a Nubian.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Umm.......before there is a big blow-up on this topic.. i'd just like to say that in every breed you can have those "Pushy" goats. I've seen it in the 3 breeds i've been around for a while. But, i've got to say that Saanens are not all pushy, there's acctually quite a few nice ones here. As for Nigerians, my minis are half nigerian and they are acctually quite nice. And there are Nubians that can be pretty mellow-even though they are the first ones you hear at the show. Acctually I dont think i've seen one that is to fiesty.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> I am sorry, but my Nubians are not dumb. They can be a little slow sometimes...


I know what you mean. But, they do tend to be a little less clever than the other breeds  Of course not all of them - some are way smart - but in general then tend to be a little slower than some of the other breeds. Here is an example... The Nigerians find a way to open the gate, all the goats (Nigerians and MiniNubians) walk right out. The Nubian stands by the fence next to the gate and yells "HOW DO I GET OUT OF HERE?!?!?!" LOL. It was pretty funny. I loved my Nubians but they were just a little too 'slow'. I also have another Nubian that will routinely get her head stuck in the same hole in the fence. Now of course every breed will have it's slower ones and it's super bright ones, but in general the Nubians seem to be a little less clever than some of the other breeds.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay just to put this in, my two nubian girls won't STOP getting out of their pen! :lol: They are way to smart about manipulating people. And getting out of things. :roll:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL Who can resist those floppy ears?!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you are going to hear good & bad about all breeds. i have always had alpines & still do in the past i have had saanans& lamancha's have had obies on my farn & have been at farms with nigi's & nubians. what i am going to say is just my opinion. alpines love to be the boss even over you. the are very mischief but i love them dearly,saanens would be my recomendation as all the ones i have been around have been quit,layed back & heavy milkers. lamancha's are nice & great with people but can be pushy with other goats,obies are very good with people but not with other goats,nigi's are cute & if you are looking for small they are great but can be noisey & nubians well i love there long ears but they to can be very vocal. so after all that it comes down to what YOU like. i would recomend going to different breeders farms & spend some time with each breed & then decide.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Pixie's a genius :lol: Okay I know that's kinda off topic... :ROFL:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

We decided to get our goats for milking purposes too. We actually tasted milk from several different breeds before choosing one. We decided on Toggenburgs because their milk tasted closest to cows milk. But I think it is a personal taste kinda thing. I suggest you do some taste testing for yourself. (And make sure you include any children that may be drinking the milk too. Ours kids had some definite no votes.)

As far as how our little does act...They are very freindly and affectionate. They get along well with our Labs. (In fact I would have to say they have pretty much the same disposition as the Labs.) They have trashed the barn a couple of times but other than that they have been wonderfull.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom raised Toggs, Alpines, Nubians and Saanens when I was growing up, I have to say that the Nubi was easier to milk! At least she never kicked the bucket the way the others did! Personally, I have fallen for the minis, my girls are nigi/pygmy and the only one that I ever had a problem with milking was my beloved full pygmy Dolly, because she was so short! I now have a registered nigi that will be a pleasure to milk and the minis have the sweetest milk ever! Very high butterfat, I've heard comparable to a Jersey cow, and the cheese I have made from it especially the ricotta is better than store bought.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been looking into this same thing too hoping to eventually add dairy and/or meat goats to my goat herd. Kinder Goats frequently came up as a good dual-purpose goat good for milk and meat, but where on earth to find them? 

Most of the links I've found googling them bring up sites that haven't been updated in 2+ years.

Does anybody know of a kinder goat breeder that would have spring kids available?

Thanks in advance - mmm


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

the only one i know of is in snohomish washington. The original founder of the breed PAt Showalter, you may be able to contact her and find more breeders closer to you. Also, i would contact you're local extension office. Find out the number to the 4-h leaders around you. They may be able to help you find more breeders. You may be able to contact the kinder goat registry and get some breeder listings in your area as well.
I really like the kinder breed. from the goats i have been around they seem to get the pygmy personality, which tends to be easy to handle laid back and mellow. they can get noisy. but what goats can't. My alpine were literly screaming at me last night because i got home after dark last night to feed. Long work day. They get mad.
LOl 
Godd luck in your search.
beth


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

If you're looking for a* kinder *you'll have to *breed your own*.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I found this website.
http://www.bilritefarms.com/Kinder.html
the website may be a little out of date but you can still try to call or email them. A lot of people just get so busy they don't have time to update or have the money to put into the website.
Im looking for more but this is a start.
beth


----------

